# PattY1's Three Bean Salad



## PattY1 (Jun 10, 2011)

Three Bean Salad

1 can green beans (if you find Italian (flat green beans), that would be great) salt free

1 can red kidney beans, rinsed and drained

1 can cannelloni beans or  white northern beans will be fine
rinsed and drained.

1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/2 cup canola oil, olive oil would be great if you were not planning on refrigerating, it congeals. 

1/3 cup sugar
salt and pepper and dried dill weed to taste
1 green pepper chopped (optional)
1 small purple onion cut in slivers

Mix vinegar, oil, sugar, dill weed, salt and pepper to until sugar melts. Mix in rest ingredients. Cover and refrigerate at
least 8 hours.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Patty sounds good C&P,
kades


----------



## Aunt Bea (Jun 11, 2011)

Patty,
This salad with many variations is a summer staple at my house. I have not made it yet this summer but, I started to think about it when I saw your cold plate post. Keeping a bowl of it in the fridg. as a quick "plate filler" helps keep me away from the chips.

Try swapping out the green beans for a bag of frozen mixed vegetables. I cook the frozen vegetables just long enough to thaw them and then put them directly into the dressing. 

Thanks for the reminder.
B


----------



## buckytom (Jun 11, 2011)

looks good patty. i just happened upon a few cans of red and canneloni beans yesterday and was going to make a chilli. seeing your recipe, though, i think i'll make a version of your salad (i have n green beans). thanks.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jun 11, 2011)

3 bean salad is good, but if you want to bring dessert and exercise to the party, toss in jelly and Mexican Jumping.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 11, 2011)

This is going off topic--years ago, my brother made a 3-bean salad using fresh green beans, wax beans, and canned garbanzo beans. The dressing was with curry. He can't find the recipe, but it was the best 3-bean salad I've ever eaten. Does anyone have a recipe for 3-bean salad that uses curry in the dressing? I've tried to recreate this recipe, but something is missing, it isn't the same as my brother's. I think he got the recipe from Chatelaine or Canadian Living in the late '80s or early '90s.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jun 11, 2011)

I found this recipe Curried Three- Bean Salad Recipe from Rick Tramonto

It just might fit what you are looking for.  Hope it helps.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 11, 2011)

Thanks--I asked my brother tonight if he could find the recipe...I'll give this one a go!


----------

